

Free Trademarks For Startups - blogimus
http://www.erikjheels.com/?p=1097

======
erikjheels
Startups who take advantage of our FreeTrademarksForStartups.com offer are
free to leave at any time. We hope to demonstrate to them why many startups
have chosen us. We work hard to get our trademark applications right the first
time to avoid any problems. Problems can occur no matter who files your
trademark. And we've chosen to cap this offer at $1500 (which includes the
USPTO filing fee for one class). Twitter me @ErikJHeels if you have questions.
Thanks.

------
erikjheels
The filing fees can add up quickly. Intent-to-use applications are touted as
quick ways to get your trademarks on file (which they are) but they end up
costing more because you have to do multiple filings. Based on a survey we
did, companies have - on average - four unregistered trademarks. Registered
trademarks can also help against cybersquatted domain names.

------
skmurphy
If you plan to trademark your product or service I would also contact Athol
Foden at www.brighternaming.com you don't need an attorney (in this "free
offer" any work after the initial filing is at $300/hr) to file a trademark
application. There are a number of issues beyond getting the USPTO paperwork
completed correctly involved in selecting a name/trademark.

------
petergroverman
For a guy who just spent $600 on filing fees... I'm impressed.

